# Portuguese citizenship through descent(through my mother)



## aarangara

Hi all,

I have one question before applying for portuguese citizenship through descent.

My mother is a portuguese citizen. Now I also want to apply for it.

The documents that I require are as follows as per my knowledge( please feel free to tell me if I am missing some documents)


My mother's passport photocopy
My mother BI photocopy
My passport original
My birth certificate

But one thing that I am very confused about is:

My mother's name as per her records are "*Abc Xyz*" _*(only an example where Abc is her first name and Xyz is her father's name)*_

But I have her name in my passport and my birth certificate as "*Abc Xyz Pqr*" where *"Abc"* is her first name ,*"Xyz"* is her father's name and *"Pqr" is the surname* that she was using before but now she doesn't have it in any of her records.

So is it ok for to apply with these details?

I am not sure whether it is correct or not.

So please advice me on it.


----------



## canoeman

Yes Portuguese women often keep their maiden names, you don't mention a marriage certificate as that would tie documents together


----------



## Sonho

The surname will not prove to be a difficulty. Are you currently living in Portugal? 

If you are an adult, you will also need to provide a record of no criminal behavior from each country you have lived.

Depending on the official handling the process, you may need an original of your mother's birth certificate. I received my citizenship through my Grandmother so they may have been a bit more stringent with me.


----------



## anapedrosa

I did not need a record of no criminal behaviour.
Though I was born in Canada, my mother registered my birth in Portugal so this made it very easy for me. I simply had to provide my Canadian passport and my birth certificate.

You may want to check if the photocopies have to be authenticated, I find they usually do.


----------



## Sonho

anapedrosa said:


> I did not need a record of no criminal behaviour.
> Though I was born in Canada, my mother registered my birth in Portugal so this made it very easy for me. I simply had to provide my Canadian passport and my birth certificate.
> 
> You may want to check if the photocopies have to be authenticated, I find they usually do.




Lucky you! I had lived in six different countries, so it was a bit insane!


----------



## anapedrosa

Yes I was lucky.

I think the only consistent thing with the Portuguese bureaucracy is inconsistency. 




Sonho said:


> Lucky you! I had lived in six different countries, so it was a bit insane!


----------



## aarangara

I am living in india, and yes I forgot to mention police criminal record. Thanks for it.

Can you please point me from where to start as I don't know the exact procedure.



Sonho said:


> The surname will not prove to be a difficulty. Are you currently living in Portugal?
> 
> If you are an adult, you will also need to provide a record of no criminal behavior from each country you have lived.
> 
> Depending on the official handling the process, you may need an original of your mother's birth certificate. I received my citizenship through my Grandmother so they may have been a bit more stringent with me.


----------



## anapedrosa

aarangara - Do you have a local consulate that you could visit? It's worth asking the consulate what they expect, before you go through the effort and expense of requesting documents.


----------



## aarangara

Yes we do have portugal consulate in goa. But they are too rude in giving replies for any inquiry. But I will try for sure. Thanks for you reply.



anapedrosa said:


> aarangara - Do you have a local consulate that you could visit? It's worth asking the consulate what they expect, before you go through the effort and expense of requesting documents.


----------



## anapedrosa

aarangara said:


> Yes we do have portugal consulate in goa. But they are too rude in giving replies for any inquiry. But I will try for sure. Thanks for you reply.


That's too bad. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Sonho

aarangara said:


> I am living in india, and yes I forgot to mention police criminal record. Thanks for it.
> 
> Can you please point me from where to start as I don't know the exact procedure.


It is different in each country. The consulate will be able to give you direction. If they won't, try checking in with your police headquarters.


----------



## acorey

aarangara,

If your mother is Portuguese, according to Portuguese law, so are you. You are not "applying" for citizenship. You are simply registering and updating your, and your mother's details with the Portuguese Government. The consulate should, and will help you do this. Mainly, you are updating your mothers birth certificate to include any marriages and children.. And then creating one for yourself. Assuming she already has a BC.. If not then one must be created. going back as far as needed until someone has a birth certificate.. In my case I had to go back and create one for my Grand father so my father could get his, and then I could get mine..

I describe it here in great detail...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...citizenship-through-descent-2.html#post693100

Or search my username to find the post.

Good Luck! And remember, If you mother is Portuguese, Then so are you!


----------



## mantech

My mother's surname on my Portuguese birth registration (my birth registered recently) is her maiden name (she is now a widow). Is this normal to have the maiden name. Is there any way I can have it changed to her married surname?


----------



## canoeman

A lot of Portuguese keep their maiden names even when married


----------

